# Any Motorhead fans?



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

I've got all the back catalogue but not listened to Motorhead for yonks. Then saw a few weeks ago that Wurzel had died (God Bless Ya Mick), and it prompted me to dig out and enjoy again, starting with 'No Remorse' which featured the first studio recordings and writing credits of Wurz and Phil Campbell. Three of these tunes, ''Killed By Death', 'Snaggletooth' and 'Steal Your Face' remain three of my favourite Motortunes of all time! 

Anyone else like a bit of 'Head??! :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I have some of their music, Lemmy is class :thumb:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Killed by death, Capricorn, Jailbait....crikey don`t get me started, Lemmys video was fecking brilliant, met him in Basildon a long time ago with Fast eddie....couple of big time **** takers but a great laugh


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

The lyrics in eat the rich are cracking 

"sitting here in my hire tuxedo, d'you want to see my bacon torpedo"


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Watched Lemmy the movie last week great stuff, brilliant live. Love Bomber, and from Hawkwind days Master of the Universe...This band never age...Ace of Spades, Iron Fist
, Orgasmatron all classic.......


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Yes, I saw most of that Lemmy The Movie the other day as well - interesting attire when driving the tanks eh? 

Great to see him performing with Metallica, who have never made any qualms about the influence Motorhead had on their formative years :thumb: When you then consider how, in turn, Metallica have influenced bands over the past 25+ years, Lemmy's importance in metal starts to emerge.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Love em, my mate had a best of LP which was wrapped in black leather with their symbol embossed on it if I remember correctly. I had a copy on tape and used to love driving to it, loved the guitar on Dancing on your Grave.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice to see some fans of the band on here! :thumb:

Not seen the Lemmy movie yet. Will do soon. How the hell he has kept going I really don't know...the bloke is a total legend. 

Regarding his influence on Metallica - remember his 50th birthday party in 1995 when they all dressed up as 'The Lemmys' and performed some Motorhead classics!!!!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Saw them at the Apollo in Manchester a few times, great band.

I saw Iron Maiden at the MEN Arena in Manchester last night, fantastic gig. Only problem as I am becomming an old git, I still have buzzing in my ears. I kept shouting at customers today!!!


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Saw them at the Apollo in Manchester a few times, great band.
> 
> I saw Iron Maiden at the MEN Arena in Manchester last night, fantastic gig. Only problem as I am becomming an old git, I still have buzzing in my ears. I kept shouting at customers today!!!


Last time i saw Maiden was at Twickenham. Great gig!!! :thumb:


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Just a heads up, Motörhead @ Rock Am Ring Sky HD Channel 358 @ 1.00 AM

Cheers

Paul


----------

